# Trying to divert heat from gas heater



## jl7143 (Nov 30, 2005)

I have a gas heater in my 1 level apartment.  It is in the corner of a room blowing down and straigt out.  I would like it to blow more into the center of the room, so I would like to use foam board to do so to make a triangular box.  Is this a good idea?  I read on the back that its "combustable".  Did I buy the wrong stuff?  It is "Super Tuff-R Polisocyanurate Insulation".  "A polyisocyanurate foam board insulation with reinforced poly/aluminum foam facers on both sides."
Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## icyhotnyc (Nov 30, 2005)

I recommened using sheet metal


----------



## jl7143 (Nov 30, 2005)

Can't use sheet metal because I wouldn't be able to.  More specifially:
 _____________________
|                                    
|                                 
|                                 
|                                  I want it to blow North
|                                 
|                                 
| heat blows this way  __
|__________________|__|  <--  Heater is in the corner and facing East wall.  The only way I can describe is that it is a self-sufficient unit.  I live on the second floor of an apartment building, so it is nothing more than what would look like a large tall filing cabinet.  I cant use the metal because it is not mine, so I am looking for a temporary fix.  What other material could I use?


----------



## jl7143 (Dec 1, 2005)

ok, my room "drawing" isnt showing up right, but im sure you get the idea.


----------



## glennjanie (Jun 6, 2006)

Hello JL:
A metal elbow or 45 degree elbow would do the trick. Just have it made so that you can disconnect it and take it with you when you leave. It still needs to be metal.
Glenn


----------

